# Work Bench



## Oldmechthings (Feb 1, 2008)

I ordered from Lindsay Publications, one of those wonderful "Model Engineering" books written by Henry Greenly in England, and published in 1915. That century old book is as interesting today as it was when it was new. In the first chapter Mr. Greenly discusses setting up a shop for model building; space, tools, machines, etc. One of the highly recommended machines was a hand shaper. Shapers must have become obsolete cause I could not find one, so I proceeded to make my own, by looking at the picture in the book. There were no dimensions given so I just had to guess at them. Therefore I do not know if it is the right size, but here is a picture of the finished "hand" shaper.







Another very important tool was a good bench vise, so I proceeded to make one of those to go along with the shaper.






Then they were mounted on my workbench. As you can plainly see, I'm now ready to tackle any small job that comes along. 






Yes, the tools all work! The files for instance, are tips from needle files. The tin snips will cut foils, though its just hard to get your fingers through the handles. The brace actually has a working chuck with jaws like a full size one.
       Birk


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 1, 2008)

that is outstanding!


----------



## gilessim (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I might just throw away the key to my shop!, , you weren't the guy who made the little suits and shoes for the elves (or whatever they were!) in the fairy tale were you?


----------



## Kactiguy (Feb 1, 2008)

These are amazing Birk. If the pliers weren't in the picture it would look like the real thing.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 1, 2008)

Birk, you are an amazing craftsman. I hope to live up to your standards one day.

Please keep the pictures and posts coming. I am sure you are an inspiration not to just me, but to everyone on the board. Well done mate.


Eric


----------



## RollaJohn (Feb 1, 2008)

If it wasn't for the first two pictures, I would be wondering where you found those oversized pliers that are on the floor in front of your bench.

Great workmanship. The only thing miniatures require less of is material. They do require a lot more skill to construct.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 1, 2008)

After seeing those bigger tools you made, I'm not sure if that set of pliers isn't of a larger size. ??? I think you made that large hand and set the shaper on that and toke a picture. 

Ok I'm convinced. Very nice work. Excellent work as a matter of fact. I'll never reach that level without learning patince first.

More pics pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese.

Bernd


----------



## rickharris (Feb 1, 2008)

Kactiguy  said:
			
		

> These are amazing Birk. If the pliers weren't in the picture it would look like the real thing.



It couldn't be real - It's too clean! (Or perhaps everyone isn't as untidy as me!)

Fantastic work.

You might be interested in these vintage plans to build a shaper. http://www.vintageprojects.com/machine-shop/shaper-metal-plans.html


----------



## PolskiFran (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding! Nothing else can describe it.

Frank


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Feb 2, 2008)

Outstanding, especially as the shaper was made by eye! You don't mention if the shaper is operational but I assume it does as everything else does.

There is a gent who posts on the Practical Machinist board named 'Rivet 608' who makes small museum quality stuff exhibits, I'm sure he would be interested also. I think some of his stuff remains picured there so you could search and see.

Al


----------



## compound driver 2 (Feb 2, 2008)

From time to time I see a post on here that reminds me why i like this site. This was certainly one of them bloody superb work! mind you not yet seen a post of yours thats not been impressive.

Thank you Birk those pictures made my day.

Cheers kevin


----------



## dparker (Feb 3, 2008)

Birk: Your models are amazing! I think I see a little brother of my Perfecto hand shaper. You did extremely well for just using a picture to make your shaper. I wish I had that kind of talent and was able to put it into use making models.




I bought mine about 1970 from Caldwell Industries, no longer in business I believe and neither is Perfecto as far as I can find.
Don


----------

